# Chestatee WMA



## RustyKnight (Nov 4, 2010)

Heading up to Chestatee with a buddy tomorrow for the first time hunting bear...Any tips/ideas on which area to hunt?  Dick's Creek Rd?, Water's Creek Rd?  How close are the campsite areas?
Being the first time, I realize it will probably be more of a scouting trip than anything, but we might get lucky.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 4, 2010)

if its windy stay lower and in thicker stuff. leaves are still damp somewhat so you might be better easing around. last year was my first time over their and mainly scouted. found sign everwhere i went


----------



## RustyKnight (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, our first trip was pretty uneventful.  We headed over to Bogg's Creek and climbed up "Big Ridge."  Still can't figure out in my head how much hiking is really necessary though...seems impossible to be quiet enough.  We talked to the rangers at the check station and they were very helpful in letting us know where they thought we should check out.  We followed it to a tee and did see a little sign, but no bear.  It was a tough steep walk though.  By the time we ended up where we were told, there was no way in the world we would get any decent size animal out of there.  Thats why i'm still questioning how necessary it is to be that far in.  Still being new to it, i'll admit I have no clue.  I'm looking forward to learning more though


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Worry about the hard work of getting a big one out after its said and done it will be worth it.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 11, 2010)

we hunt the outer fringes of cohutta and see more bear than most people do hunting deep. they move close to the outer edges going  to nearby fields, farms, cabins etc. usually just as many acorns around the edges of wma s as deep in them


----------

